# VX-3i or VX-5HD



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

After one too many issues with Vortex scopes not holding their zero, I’m in the market for a new scope(s). 

I’ve narrowed my choices down to the two listed in the title - does anyone have personal experience with them?

They will go on a Tikka T3X 7mm and a Tikka T3 .243. Looking at the 4.5-14x40 VX-3i and the 3-15x44 VX-5HD.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Jeff I had to just send my vx3i cds in for repairs because it's failure to return to zero. I've had pretty good luck with it running it up to 600+ yards and back ringing steel until suddenly I didn't. It was right before my oil hunt. Poor timing took 3 weeks for repair and I had to mount a different scope for my hunt. Repaired scope arrived at my house the same day I got home. I may not put it back on whole ordeal left a bad taste for Leupold. I also have a vx2 cds on my daughter rifle and one on my knight ultra lite without any drama but we haven't dialed either very much. I've read similar reports on vx5 but there is also people who never had a single problem. Guess it depends who posts.

Plus sides is I really like the glass and reticle of the vx3i I'd imagine that the 5 is even that much better in the glass department. I've read the internals are the same but again depends who posts on the internet.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Jeff I had to just send my vx3i cds in for repairs because it's failure to return to zero. I've had pretty good luck with it running it up to 600+ yards and back ringing steel until suddenly I didn't. It was right before my oil hunt. Poor timing took 3 weeks for repair and I had to mount a different scope for my hunt. Repaired scope arrived at my house the same day I got home. I may not put it back on whole ordeal left a bad taste for Leupold. I also have a vx2 cds on my daughter rifle and one on my knight ultra lite without any drama but we haven't dialed either very much. I've read similar reports on vx5 but there is also people who never had a single problem. Guess it depends who posts.
> 
> Plus sides is I really like the glass and reticle of the vx3i I'd imagine that the 5 is even that much better in the glass department. I've read the internals are the same but again depends who posts on the internet.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response and the information! I'm sure the situation with your scope only added a little more stress at an undue time of the year!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love the VX3i's. I killed my elk with the 4.5-14x40 VX-3i CDS. 

My brother in law has about 10 of them. I also have run the cheap redfield CDS with luck.

The VX5 is beautiful and I would definitely go with that if budget allocates.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

PM sent CPAJeff


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’m and advocate for Leupold and especially their CDS line of scopes. I haven’t spent hours on end turning the dial to see if it holds true but what bit I have done has been flawless.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have leupold CDS scopes on all of my big game hunting rifles and muzzleloaders. I have a 2 VX2 CDS, a 3-9x40 and a 4-12x40 and a 2 VX3i CDS 4.5-14x40 scopes and I have not had a failure with any of them in 6 years of hunting and they all get used every year.

To my eyes, the VX2 and VX3i glass is very similar and both are noticeably better than Vortex Viper glass. I can't comment on the VX5 glass. I have read online about leupold scopes failing when shot hundreds of times with big calibers, but mine are only shot at most about 10 times a year which is why maybe they have held up so well. The HD is supposed to be more durable to recoil, so if you are going to shoot that 7mm a lot, maybe go with that.

BTW, I make my own labels that go on the CDS scope now which is easy to do if I change bullets or velocity and JBM IMO is more accurate than leupold, however leupold is still good. The best thing about them is they are easy. Call out a range, dial, and shoot. I have had my kids dial in muzzleloaders for 250 yard shots and hit perfect as well as kids that dial in rifle shots at 500. I watched my 15 y/old daughter dial everything in on her own this last fall in WY for antelope. I just gave her a range and she did the rest. Just remember to turn back to zero after a long shot or you are liable to miss that 100 yard buck.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Just put one of these on my 6.5 CM.https://www.swfa.com/swfa-ss-hd-3-9x42-tactical-30mm-riflescope.html?___SID=U

Turrets that dial reliably and return to zero, without spending Nightforce $$$. Check out some reviews.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

gdog said:


> Just put one of these on my 6.5 CM.https://www.swfa.com/swfa-ss-hd-3-9x42-tactical-30mm-riflescope.html?___SID=U
> 
> Turrets that dial reliably and return to zero, without spending Nightforce $$$. Check out some reviews.


Awesome - thanks for the recommendation. I'll check them out!


----------

